# East West Hollywood orchestra - NOT OPUS!



## galazu (Dec 10, 2021)

Hey, I've been having issues with EastWest Hollywood orchestra, I'm not using opus engine and from some reason I don't have the download button next to Hollywood orchestra libraries, I used to have it on my former computer and I switched lately to Mac, though I don't have any option to download it, I've been worrying that EastWest don't let you download Hollywood orchestra libraries to PLAY engine, it seems in their website that opus is the only option, what should I do?
this how the installation looks like:


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 10, 2021)

You seem to like keeping macOS installers mounted on your system as well...

That is not good for your computer


----------



## galazu (Dec 10, 2021)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> You seem to like keeping macOS installers mounted on your system as well...
> 
> That is not good for your computer


I'm actually new to Mac, would love to actually understand what you just said lol

edit:
oh I guess you meant the installers on my desktop, yeah I deleted them its just a coincidence , there was a serious loop of installations, got and points or ideas for my EastWest installer issue?


----------



## dgburns (Dec 10, 2021)

Don’t think this is a Mac issue. This is what I see, having updated to Opus:

I think you need to download the Opus downloads at the top. I believe that Play gets updated once you have Opus on your system, so this maybe a case that you have to actually download the Opus installers. In my case I can still use Play now that Opus is installed, but Play looks a little different.
As for the libraries, it’s possible that you need to refresh the EW installer app, go look under the menu tab top right ( the hamburger ) and see if there is a function to relocate and install library. There really does appear to be some text missing on the far right of your library entries however, so maybe reach out to EW tech support for help there.
As for the installers on your desktop, try doing a restart and see if they still mount on the desktop. In all cases with Mac, do a restart when you install major software, unlike Win, the system needs a restart for the software to function properly.


----------



## galazu (Dec 10, 2021)

Yes I'm up to date. I'll try to download everything but I need a key to activate OPUS, I'm thinking of purchasing OPUS but I'm wondering if its worth 250$ just for the engine change.
I also tried to refresh the libraries but no success in that. 
I've deleted everything and I'm trying to re-install everything, including OPUS downloads.
is there a way to purchase only opus key? or I need the whole upgrade of Hollywood orchestra? you think its that much better than play engine (250$ better lol)


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 10, 2021)

galazu said:


> I'm wondering if its worth 250$ just for the engine change.


It absolutely is worth the money. The OPUS player is such a great instrument. I was hesitant -and yes it is a lot of money- but in my case I graduated from EWHO Gold to HOPUS Diamond - and it is absolutely one of my favourite libraries now. The usability has improved so much for me.

(Despite the marketing antics that annoyed the hell out of me, and yes, one should be able to “just” buy the new player)


----------



## Studio E (Dec 10, 2021)

Is the OPUS player any more demanding than Play? I want to upgrade, but thought I might need to update my aging i7 3820 first. Thoughts? I know I need to update in general, but I am wondering specifically, if Opus will make it more difficult for me to use the Hollywood Orchestra.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 10, 2021)

It isn’t any more taxing on my aging i7 system than Play used to be. So based on this anecdotal evidence (sample size 1) I wouldn’t expect it to be a problem.


----------



## Studio E (Dec 10, 2021)

Thanks Doc! Heck, you know I'm just looking for an excuse to buy it, haha.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 10, 2021)

FWIW, I think with this new player HOPUS has become my personal number one orchestral library.


----------



## el-bo (Dec 10, 2021)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> That is not good for your computer


Curious as to why?


----------



## dgburns (Dec 10, 2021)

galazu said:


> Yes I'm up to date. I'll try to download everything but I need a key to activate OPUS, I'm thinking of purchasing OPUS but I'm wondering if its worth 250$ just for the engine change.
> I also tried to refresh the libraries but no success in that.
> I've deleted everything and I'm trying to re-install everything, including OPUS downloads.
> is there a way to purchase only opus key? or I need the whole upgrade of Hollywood orchestra? you think its that much better than play engine (250$ better lol)


You should talk to EW support. You should not have to get OPUS to use Play. Is Opus better? Well if you want to use some of the old HW patches, you still need to run Play as I found out. Maybe see if you can just download the Play engine as a manual download than install and see if the EW manager app then sees Play as installed. Possibly you do not have the Play engine installed on Mac yet ?
Is OPUS better ? Well I like the ability to purge ram for one. I am in the process of converting my Vep setups to OPUS, so I feel it’s too early to comment. My one comment is the Brass sounds smoother, and in fact, I ‘may’ prefer the raw sound of some HB Play patches, but too early to tell. One small gripe, the patches are different so I’ll have to reconfigure my ipad articulation keys for all patches, grrrr.


----------

